# Virus--Only allows access to HT website, no other websites



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

My Internet explorer will only allow me to connect via internet to Homesteading Today, no other websites....

I noticed something funny just before this happened and am now running my antivirus sw.

Anyone have something like this going on?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Hrm, it's not working right...it's supposed to take you to a donation page.

Er, I mean, nope, no clue what you're talking about.



Seriously, I've got NO clue why this would be the case. Although I'd like to know what this 'something funny' was. If nothing else, follow the troubleshooting steps in the "Basic Steps..." thread and you should be able to at least figure out part of what's going on.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you have have HT set as your default home page? If so IE will take you there each time you start the program, but it shouldn't stop you from going elsewhere after that.

Have you ever used 'favorites' to get to another Internet site you like? Will it work now?

How do you usually tell IE where you want it to go?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Reboot your computer and see if it does the same thing afterwards.
If so then give us more detail:
What happens when you click on a Favorite?
What happens when you type an address in the address bar?
What version of Windows are you running
What version of Internet Exlplorer?
Do you know how to clear your cache? have you done so lately?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Hit me Thursday. 
Running WinXP Pro

Anything I type in address bar works.
If I do a search then nothing connects right. Brings up random sites, does several redirects.

Used ccleaner
Spent all day in safe mode yesterday, ran every virus checker.... malware checker, did full scans. Each came up with more problems and fixed them, lots of trojans and redirectors. Let Avast run a second time all night and it said no problems this morning. Shut down and restarted this morning, everything ran fine for 30 min then it was corrupt again.

Thanks, I know there is a google link to problems others are having, but I can't even connect to see what the story is.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Run Malwarebytes http://malwarebytes.org
then
Run Spybot http://www.safer-networking.org/index2.html

The combination will get rid of it.

On a personal note I would not hook a computer to the internet without installing both of these programs BEFORE any problems come up.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Run both of those in safe mode, but only after turning off system restore. It may be repopulating from there, some of them do. Also empty all temp files, cookies, and your browsing history before you run the scans.

ETA - Also empty your recycle bin (permanently delete those items) - I've had one repopulate from there too.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Good catch on the system restore.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I was having a lot of problems with HT. and thanks to Kung I got Kapersky internet 2010. There is a program you can download also called Virus removal tool. It got rid of all the problems I was having.

Best regards,

Dave


----------

